# Women And Weed



## cajun (Feb 20, 2007)

How about an area where it's strictly pictures of hot women and bud in any way, shape or form........How about that?


----------



## videoman40 (Feb 20, 2007)

you got my vote!


----------



## 420penguin (Feb 20, 2007)

could help. some people really don't like all the chick pics. I'm not one of them, but some of the people are really smart, so dont want to chase them away.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Feb 20, 2007)

thats a great idea those are my two favorite things


----------



## cajun (Feb 20, 2007)

videoman40 said:


> you got my vote!


 
WOW!!!! Now thats what I'm talking about!!! Your girl or just a pic?


----------



## muu232 (Feb 20, 2007)

Hooray for boobies!


----------



## cali-high (Feb 20, 2007)

lol

im one of the smart ones. you dont wanna lose me;.(lol jk)

Stoner for life


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 20, 2007)

as long as there are no objects and orifices.


----------



## IPokeSmot (Feb 21, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> as long as there are no objects and orifices.


well THATS no fun


----------



## Spittn4cash (Feb 21, 2007)

cajun said:


> How about an area where it's strictly pictures of hot women and bud in any way, shape or form........How about that?


theres already a site like that called 420 Girls


----------



## ljjr (Feb 21, 2007)

hey uh i.p.s how about another pose!.... or one with less clothing!!!...".lezze e les bon temp roulee"...damn i miss texas


----------



## theflo (Feb 21, 2007)

hell yeah videoman shes just absolutely fine.


----------



## cajun (Feb 21, 2007)

Spittn4cash said:


> theres already a site like that called 420 Girls


Yea but you gotta pay for that site. This has got to be part of the site.


----------



## IPokeSmot (Feb 21, 2007)

ljjr said:


> .".lezze e les bon temp roulee".


ok i have been puzzling over that for 10 minutes LOL WTF does that mean?


----------



## mal_crane (Mar 1, 2007)

Maybe even set up a whole gallery just for pictures; one section for buds, one section for plants, one section for paraphrenalia (sp?), section for hotties with mj related material  ? I don't know just a suggestion lol...


----------



## timmy15402 (Mar 1, 2007)

I like mal crane's idea. The 2 most important things in life. 
Not Women and bud...................pussy and bud. jk no offense ladies lol


----------



## indicaivy (Mar 6, 2007)

no offense taken lol.. ..


----------



## cajun (Mar 7, 2007)

IPokeSmot said:


> ok i have been puzzling over that for 10 minutes LOL WTF does that mean?


"Let the good times roll"...... it's cajun french.


----------



## videoman40 (Mar 8, 2007)




----------



## the Pope (Mar 8, 2007)

afirmative captain i think that is a great idea how about this weird animals with bud id like to see that one 2


----------

